# Better than duck hunting



## bcspinks89 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm sorry it's not duck related but as a couple of you know I'm and emt for Effingham county and I had the pleasure of delivering my first baby this morning. I'm on a high way better than shooting any duck I can think of. It was truely  an adrenaline rush like I've never had. When the. Any took its first breath and started crying for the first time it about had tears in my eyes to see the miracle of life.


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 9, 2017)

Very cool, and I'm sure a little stressful. There's a lot more to each of us than a little duck hunting. It's good to see the other side. I'm a medical student and can see what a joy that could have been. Haven't delivered one myself yet, though.

You're making a huge differences in people's lives and are part of a memory that won't be forgotten. Keep it up!


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks man. It was awesome to see the moms automatic love for the child and to experience the craziness from it. Was a very messy scene but it was worth it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 9, 2017)

Emotional.
As it should be.
Congrats on your performance and your perspective.
Thanks for sharing;  keep up the good work...


----------



## mattech (Feb 9, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2017)

Bradon are they going to name it after you?


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 9, 2017)

bcspinks89 said:


> I'm sorry it's not duck related but as a couple of you know I'm and emt for Effingham county and I had the pleasure of delivering my first baby this morning. I'm on a high way better than shooting any duck I can think of. It was truely  an adrenaline rush like I've never had. When the. Any took its first breath and started crying for the first time it about had tears in my eyes to see the miracle of life.



Well done!


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 9, 2017)

Good deal and well done Brandon!


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 9, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Bradon are they going to name it after you?





No lol


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2017)

Just like they taught you and it happens everyday. There will be more. Congrats


----------



## Mr Warren (Feb 10, 2017)

Glad that you had a great experience - makes all that tough training worthwhile.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for your service


----------



## smoothie (Feb 11, 2017)

Good job! I can't wait to see some "firsts" hunting picks in the years to come


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 11, 2017)

You broke rule number 1.

No one dies or multiplies in the back of the ambalamb. 

Lol serious note, congrats. Bet that was fun


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 12, 2017)

Not sure if Academy or Bass Pro sells anything that will make the next experience better... but got shopping and try it anyway.    You're right, proof that "life" is something to cherish.  I applaud you for what you do for a living and what you did for this family.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 12, 2017)

Man I already spend too much money on duck hunting. But yeah it was nice.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2017)

They named the baby after him. a girl name Brandon


----------

